# round or square breaking pen?



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I prefer a round pen. It really does make a difference in keeping a horse moving and not getting stuck in a corner.

FWIW, I have heard that if someone has only a square shaped pen to work in, that it can be turned sort of roundish by putting a rail across the corner (either by tying on to the existing rails/boards or nailing in place) eliminating the 90 degree angle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

perhaps you'd like to share what you've heard about them, since i've not heard that much about a square pen beyond what Klaus Hemphfling writes, or benefits /disadvantages to either.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I prefer a rectangular arena. 
I have never had a round pen nor seen the advantages of one. 

When I work the horses I want them to know I am in control with a lunge line. I dislike seeing horses go around and around in endless circles and with an arena you can have them go straight down the side, use the corner to make them bend, the straight side rails to control the pace and move them from circling in one place to another.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I use a square pen for first rides and always have. Having a square corner can be a good thing when a horse gets scared or mad.

I have a round pen now, actually 3 of them -- a 40', a 60' and a 150' pen. I have always maintained that round pens are for people and not for horses. As I got older and less mobile with advancing arthritis and health problem, I have used a round pen more and more. i wish I did not need one.

When I was physically able, I used a 40' square pen for first rides and the first 5 minutes of the next few rides. Then I went to the pasture and rode in the open until a horse was ready for more finished schooling. I often ended a ride with 5 minutes of cooling out in the arena where I finally stopped, stood for a few minutes, dismounted and loosened my girth. I also used an arena for lessons for beginners because THEY needed the boundaries.

THEN, when a horse was riding really well, I went to my arena for training. It was 300 feet long by 100 feet wide with square corners on one end and rounded corners on the other end. I did not use my arena for early riding as I wanted it to always be a 'nice' place for rides to end. I had just seen too many arena sour horses and I always figured if you needed the boundaries of the arena fence to stay safe, you were not much of a trainer anyway. 

Pretty much, the same thing is true of the round pen today. They are for people and not for horses. If you depend on a round pen, your horses will never ride well. As a matter of fact, I now see more spoiled horses that have had too much time spent in a round pen. Everyone having round pens has created a whole new bunch of spoiled horses that will not even guide or follow their noses out in the open. See them nearly every day.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I do agree with too much time spent in a round pen, but time well spent is important. I use a round pen for certain things only. Such as first lessons for many things. That way they can't get stuck and "hide" in a corner. However, once the basics are covered and learned it's time to move out of the round pen and use what was learned. Working in an arena can be overdone as well. It's great for some things and I wish I had one, but once you've accomplished what you're teaching, it's time to get out in the world. I've come across a lot of horses that can only be ridden in an arena because that's all they know. Then I still have to start all over teaching "outside". Horses, just like us, benefit from a variety of experiences.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling argues that the round pen came about by people observing horses apparently moving in circles in the square Spanish picadero. The thought was that a round pen would prevent horses becoming "stuck" in the corners. Of course, if this was a problem when working a horse untethered, one could always use a lunge line.

There are a couple of advantages to a square pen. One is that the horse will not simply be going in circles. In a square pen, the horse tends to move in squares with rounded corners. This does two things. It provides the horse some relief from the stresses of moving in continuous circles. Additionally, it provides a suppling effect as the horse alternates between straightening and bending its body.

When riding, a pen or arena with square corners allows the rider to carry the horse deeper into the corners to produce a greater bend in its body teaching it to step more deeply beneath its body. While this can be done without deep corners, such corners provide the rider an additional option when training his horse.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

It has been said by one top NH type trainer (who actually trains competition horses) and square pens create a horse that is more upright. But the question is why pens are needed at all. A traditional training is work in hand, lungeing, driving, backing and that is a very intimate way working a horse.


----------

